# CAN YOU IDENTIFY - figural bottle lady



## greatloopboat (Nov 27, 2010)

[] Thank you!!


----------



## greatloopboat (Nov 27, 2010)

[]  Photo


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Woody,

 Welcome to the blue pages of A-BN. Thanks for bringing this beautiful Deco lady. 

 I searched a bit on this the other day to no avail, though I did get to see a bunch'a perfume bottles that were pretty tasty. So, this morning I went to Star$ for an eyeopener vente style, only I didn't go to my friendly neighborhood coffee stand, I went to the funky one next to the far funkier high priced antique store. Coffee in hand, I checked out the window, and talk about yer 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon, there in the window was this same Marceled beauty.

 She's a tall drink of plum brandy, pretty close to 14 inches. Appears to be satin glass. Has a sticker on the base, that reads, "Creme de Mirabelle
 Noirot - France
 Reg. SSA no. 10326 A"

  So this gave me a much better jumping off point, and lead to this: 






 I know, she doesn't seem to have the sheen that yours has, but what ya gonna do. This lady is For Sale on this corner of the net.

 Early Twentieth Century beautiful Figural, probably blown by French guys. We have a member web44ca/Ron who has this  super site, specialising in French Figurals. He may know more. You might drop him a line.

 Here's a far less glamorous one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 T. Noirot & Cie, Nancy, France liked the unusual and dramatic forms to peddle their flavored liquers. There's one over here.






 This gemelesque one, "The second is a unique bottle splitting about 3" from the top tearing off to two openings with corks. It has a green and tan label that reads Licores- Superiores Fantasia. Kummel No. 00 Noirot-France Reg. S. S. A. No. 7985 "A". Attached are on a string are two corks with a label with a big N on it. Also on the side it has another label Reads Hecho en Mexico - Por - Ar??ros S. A. - ?dalgo 360 pte. - Con Tecnica. Formula. Auto. Rizacron Y concentrados de - T. Noirot & Cie Distillateurs Nancy France." From.




From.

 Woody, you've graced us with 2 very esoteric bottles. How'd you come by them? They're widely divergent in style, and era. Please tell us the back story. And how'd you get that whole cloudy blue sky thing goin?


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  greatloopboat
> 
> []Â  Photo


 

   COOL! PUT A LITTLE BITY BRA ON HER! THAT WOULD BE FUNNY! JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2010)

Here ya go GM....


----------



## Stardust (Dec 10, 2010)

HA  ~ glass man []


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2010)

[][][] COOL! I DON'T LIKE BOTTLE PORNO![8D]


----------



## web44ca (Dec 16, 2010)

the figural bottle is French ... produced by Legras bet. 1887-1914 ... called "Rebecca at the fountain" ... came in several sizes & finishes ... your frosted example should have "Depose" embossment. hope this helps.  web44ca


----------



## Stardust (Dec 16, 2010)

JAMIE you crack me up ~


----------



## Diane M (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello, I have a bottle very similiar to your bottle with the two spouts, only mine has four spouts.  Wondering what you know about the history.  Will try to send picture but the ones I have a too big.  Working on condendensing them.  

 Thanks. look forward to your inisights


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 14, 2011)

So, is there any value to this bottle?


 PD


----------



## glass man (Dec 16, 2011)

I know there is Tom,but it has been so long ago when I saw one sale ..I can't remember what it went for... this one looks like a great example..JAMIE


----------

